# wtp pi oder odyssey hazard nabe?



## coyoute (29. Januar 2007)

Hi, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach ner 14mm und 48° Nabe...
Bin auf WTP PI und die Odyssey Hazard aufmerksam geworden und wollte mal eure meinungen zu den zwei produkten hören bzw. alternative naben...
Danke schön....


----------



## King Jens one (29. Januar 2007)

man willy die Odyssey nabe ist schon geil aber wenn du was ganz schickes haben willst hol dir doch ne Profile nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (29. Januar 2007)

Wasn der Unterschied zwischen der Mini Cassette Hub und der SS Cassette Hub?
Außer dass es die Mini nur in 36 Loch gibt. Passt grad zum Thema...


----------



## RISE (29. Januar 2007)

Mini ist leichter glaub ich.
Von den beiden oben genannten empfehle ich die Odyssey. 18 Monate ohne Probleme sprechen für sich.


----------



## AerO (29. Januar 2007)

mini ist deutlich schlanker als die ss.


----------



## kanguru91 (29. Januar 2007)

die Hazard light is ne scheis nabe ich fahr die Pi und bin voll überzeugt.


----------



## Flatpro (29. Januar 2007)

seit wann is die hazard bitte *******? dafür , dass es so hammerviele davon gibt habe ich echt wenige gesehen, die kaputt gegangen sind. das verifizier mir ma bidde, dass die nabe ******* is.


----------



## King Jens one (29. Januar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> seit wann is die hazard bitte *******? dafür , dass es so hammerviele davon gibt habe ich echt wenige gesehen, die kaputt gegangen sind. das verifizier mir ma bidde, dass die nabe ******* is.



die haben alle keine ahnung richtig gemacht


----------



## RISE (29. Januar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> seit wann is die hazard bitte *******? dafür , dass es so hammerviele davon gibt habe ich echt wenige gesehen, die kaputt gegangen sind. das verifizier mir ma bidde, dass die nabe ******* is.



Sehr richtig. Zumal grad die erste Generation der Pi Cassette erhebliche Probleme hatte. Sicher gibts Naben, die evtl. besser funktioneren als die Odyssey, aber ich hab meine jetzt schon 1 1/2 Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren und der Vorbesitzer hatte auch keine.


----------



## King Jens one (29. Januar 2007)

Meine läuft auch schon 1 1/2jahre ohne Probleme


----------



## kanguru91 (30. Januar 2007)

ich kenn jemanden der sie nach einem Tag fahren geschrottete und bei nem anderen freund läuft das teil vom ersten Tag an scheise(Geschmiert und so is se)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeuSSer (30. Januar 2007)

ich kenn einen der einen kannte dem der gallardo motor  nach dem ersten tag geplatzt ist  und der  760 von meinen kollegen zieht auch ********


man hört doch auf mit so ner ******** es kommt immer vor das was kaputt geht aber deswegen sind doch nich alle müll oder ?  hauptsache seinen senf dazu geben aber keine ahnung haben 

aber b2t 
bin die  wtp pi 2 monate auf meinen alten rad gefahren ud hat top gehalten  klar sind 2 monate nich viel aber probleme gabs schonmal nich


----------



## kanguru91 (30. Januar 2007)

man halt deine Standpauke jemand anderem ich weiß was ich gesehen hab und das ist jawohl grund genung zu sagen das die Naben nicht bessonder "TOLL" ist.


----------



## NeuSSer (30. Januar 2007)

ne ich halt meine standpauke dir  weil du in diesen threat den meisten mist laberst       nur weil du   2 kaputte naben gesehn hast   glaubst du sagen zu können wie  10000000 andere naben  sind ?  ich wollt dich jetzt eigtnlich vogel nennen aber dann hab ich eine taube draussen gesehn und  gedacht   ne...  hat die taube nich verdient 

jetzt mach den kopf zu  bevor da noch mehr mist raus kommt 

aso   willst du reich werden ?  
danns chreib ein buch über den freund deines freundes des vaters dessen enkel eine nabe kaputt gegangen ist

klemm dir das buch hinter die vorhaut 

und verkauf die filmrechte

kek


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (30. Januar 2007)

also ich fahre die hazard nabe nun ein bisschen über ein jahr
eigentlich ist die nabe ja ganz schick
aber ich und ein kumpel hatten das selbe problem, nämlich das die sperrklinken versagen bzw. der federring irgendwie die spannung verliert
daraus folgt natürlich ein "durchrutschen" was beim fahren echt zum kotzen ist
bis auf das problem ist die nabe allerdings top 
die pi fahr ich nur am vr, kann sagen, dass sie da echt gut läuft
aber wie das bei der hr nabe aussieht, damit hab ich noch keine erfahrungen

ich würde letztendlich die hazard nabe wieder kaufen, da es einfach sehr wenige leute gibt die damit probleme haben


----------



## kanguru91 (30. Januar 2007)

lol des is n "FORUM" kein getto battle mach kein so geschiss Junge


----------



## Raddon (30. Januar 2007)

Pi rutscht bei mir oft durch, bei dem Ersatzdriver, dens daraufhin gab, waren die Lager in ein paar Monaten hin.

Ich würde Primo oder Proper nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (30. Januar 2007)

proper funktioniert bei mir, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## derdani (30. Januar 2007)

ich bin für die hazard. fahren bei uns tausende leute und ich hab bis jetzt eine kaputte gesehen


----------



## Flatpro (30. Januar 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> lol des is n "FORUM" kein getto battle mach kein so geschiss Junge


alter, du bis hier seid 2 monaten, hau mal nich so auf den putz. sieh einfach ein, dass du unrecht hast und die nabe nicht ******* ist, weil du die zwiemal kaputt gesehen hast...fast jede andere nabe würde bei gleicher beanspruchung schnelle kaputt gehen. das ist einfach eine tatsache und ob man die nabe mit einem driver mit 3 oder 4 sperrklingen fährt ist auch ein gewaltiger unterschied. den spass mit dem sprengrin hatte ich , na und`gibt es wartungsfreie naben? wohl weniger...gesagt, wat sache is und von lafinca für lau ersatz bekommen, tadaaa. die einzige nabe die annähernd so gut ist die macneil cassette, fahr die jetz scho geraume zeit und hält einfach bombig, vor allem sehr speichenschonend, mit 160, 170, 180 euro? allerdings wohl nicht bei jedem im budge.


----------



## kanguru91 (30. Januar 2007)

hey ich schlag vor legt euch mal n paar Freunde zu und schreibt keine Romane im Forum. Ich hab lediglich gesagt was ich glaube und gesehen hab, mach euch kein kopf drüber. ich finds langsam ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2007)

1.Die Romane würde ich eher als Erfahrungsberichte einstufen.
2. Wenn 3 Leute schreiben, dass sie die Hazzard seit über einem Jahr problemlos fahren und dann dagegen 2 Monate stehen, die absolut nichts über Haltbarkeit aussagen, wem wird man da Sympathie schenken?
3. Sagt man auch in einem Forum nicht ohne jegliche Begründung, dass ein Produkt einfach der letzte Dreck ist.
4. Bauen WTP und Odyssey super Sachen, allerdings war die erste Serie der WTP Cassette wirklich nicht sehr erfolgreich, weil viele Leute Probleme mit Lagern etc. hatten. Die Supreme sieht dagegen schon vielversprechender aus, aber die ist hier nicht gefragt.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Februar 2007)

Meine WTP hält übrigens das wollte ich nur mal anmerken. Das ist eine der ersten Generation. Da ich den Stress mit Raddons Nabe auch mitbekommen habe würde ich sie aber nicht jedem vorbehaltlos empfehlen. 
Die Hazard macht auf mich irgendwie einen besseren Eindruck, die Erfahrungen scheinen auch besser zu sein. Schade, dass die 06 nur mit nem 12er Ritzel gekommen ist.

Wenn jemand mitbekommt wie 2 Naben im näheren Freundeskreis Hops gehen, ist es sicherlich nachvollziehbar wenn man die Nabe dann verteufelt vor allem wenn die Kumpels deswegen vielleicht ein paar Wochen nicht fahren konnten etc.. Ebenso nachvollziehbar ist es, dass man als Unbeteiligter auf Objektivität der Posts achten will.

Versucht euch in den jeweils anderen rein zu versetzen und schließt Burgfrieden. Die perfekte Nabe wurde leider noch nicht gebaut.


----------



## RISE (2. Februar 2007)

Das mit der perfekten Nabe stimmt.
Die Odyssey gibts fÃ¼r 10â¬ mehr glaub ich auch mit 10er oder 11er Driver, sodass man sich den ganzen Schraubritzelkram sparen kann.

Oh und was deine Philosache angeht: ein Bekannter meinte, dass bei uns in Greifswald die Philosophie Abbrecherquote von 95% fast erreicht ist.
Liegt sicher auch daran, dass sich viele was ganz anderes vorstellen.Aber das weiÃt du ja sicher schon. In dem Sinne: was ist f?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Februar 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Das mit der perfekten Nabe stimmt.
> Die Odyssey gibts fÃ¼r 10â¬ mehr glaub ich auch mit 10er oder 11er Driver, sodass man sich den ganzen Schraubritzelkram sparen kann.
> 
> Oh und was deine Philosache angeht: ein Bekannter meinte, dass bei uns in Greifswald die Philosophie Abbrecherquote von 95% fast erreicht ist.
> Liegt sicher auch daran, dass sich viele was ganz anderes vorstellen.Aber das weiÃt du ja sicher schon. In dem Sinne: was ist f?



Ich glaube, dass ist aber erst ab 07 der Fall, denn vorher musste man den Driver fÃ¼r 30 Euro extra kaufen und umbauen.

Ich hab ja schon einmal ein Unipraktikum in Philosophie gemacht, einen recht intensiven Grundkurs in der Schule absolviert sowie die meisten bekannten Philosophen von der Antike an zumindest in Ausschnitten gelesen. Ich denke das GlÃ¼ck hatten die wenigsten und die gehen da ganz blauÃ¤ugig ran. Eine Abbrecherin, die ich beim Summerjam in KÃ¶ln kennengelernt habe, dachte sie wÃ¼rde so das Leben ein bisschen besser verstehen kÃ¶nnen. Aber generell ist es bei den Geisteswissenschaften so, dass die meisten die mal so aus SpaÃ studieren wollen und nach 2 Semestern entnervt aufgeben.   

Generell wÃ¼rde ich davor wahnen, Komponenten in den Himmel zu loben die noch nicht erschienen sind. Was die Supreme kann steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Mr.Brunox (15. Februar 2007)

die hasat is ne scheiß nabe kenn au welche die voll unzufrieden sinn aber die p is der hammer die is nur zu empfehlen alda


----------



## fx:flow (15. Februar 2007)

geh zurück dahin, wo du herkamst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Februar 2007)

Mr. Brunox, du musst dich nicht unbedingt beim Schreiben bemühen, aber wenn du willst, dass man dich halbwegs Ernst nimmt, dann konkretisier das bitte ein wenig.
Du bist selbst MTBler, kennst BMXer die mit der Hazard unzufrieden sind (Kenn ich auch, den kanguru da oben z.B.), aber die Pi, die du mangels dafür nutzbarem Rad selbst nicht fährst, schätzt du als besonders toll ein.

Als Mod darf ich dem fx:flow nicht so einfach zustimmen und *nur *deswegen tu ich das jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2007)

darfs du wohl! scheiß moralapostel


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2007)

Ich sach da jetz ma gar nix zu...


----------



## Formwandler (2. März 2007)

...ich hab 4 Jungs in Croatien, die seit ca 1, 5 Jahren die Hazzard fahren - ohne Probs
mit der WTP hatte ich mehrmals Probs wegen den Klinken, wurde sofort getauscht;
ich kenne auch die Aussagen über KlinkenProbs bei den Hazzard aber nie welche selber gesehen, nur vom Hörensagen


----------



## kanguru91 (8. März 2007)

Ich finde die Hazard schöner bei dem thread hier kommt ja nix raus also kauf dir die.(ich bleib totzdem bei meiner aussage)


----------



## Mr.Brunox (8. März 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> hey ich schlag vor legt euch mal n paar Freunde zu und schreibt keine Romane im Forum. Ich hab lediglich gesagt was ich glaube und gesehen hab, mach euch kein kopf drüber. ich finds langsam ziemlich lächerlich.



jo ganz deiner meinug alter, nich so viel schreiben ich hab keine lust sooooooo lange beiträge zu lesen   also immer schön kurz un iformativ


----------



## BruteX23 (8. März 2007)

ahahahaha


----------

